# You ever dabbed a guttation?



## OGKushman (Jan 31, 2022)

Ive ripped a couple, they do not appear to contain much/any THC. It tastes like pure sugar, rips like cane sugar smoke from a dessert, and is almost perfectly clear.
The sap appears near damage, and can appear on almost any resinous strain. Ive seen scale (land barnacle? Lol) suck the life out of a plant, you pluck off the scale and the same sweet sap comes out of the hole it created.
Here is some next to some wax, it’s very clear but the lighting makes it look a little yellow.


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)

Hmmm... interesting.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)

How weird. Never seen that before.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

yeah , I had to look it up

it is something I have seen before but did not know there was a word for it

and then to collect them and smoke them is just off the hook

speaking of collecting the little droplets , I have only seen one or two on a plant since growing

unless someone has a plant that produces many of these droplets , it would take me awhile to gather enough for a good vape hit lol


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 1, 2022)

…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 1, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Ive ripped a couple, they do not appear to contain much/any THC. It tastes like pure sugar, rips like cane sugar smoke from a dessert, and is almost perfectly clear.
> The sap appears near damage, and can appear on almost any resinous strain. Ive seen scale (land barnacle? Lol) suck the life out of a plant, you pluck off the scale and the same sweet sap comes out of the hole it created.
> Here is some next to some wax, it’s very clear but the lighting makes it look a little yellow.


Wow, that’s interesting that you would even think to try that.  I can tell I’m gonna learn a lot here…


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)

Now Im wondering if you put tiny razor slits in the stems would it cause it to create more 
Like an Opium Poppy sap is collected


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 18, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Now Im wondering if you put tiny razor slits in the stems would it cause it to create more
> Like an Opium Poppy sap is collected


Thanks for the idea  let’s see what happens

this is one of six identical clones, 3 weeks into flower


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 18, 2022)

All I picture is the plant bleeding out like Matthew Lillard in the movie Scream, “I think you cut me too deep. I think I’m dyin here man.”

Quick someone play the hit song by Queen from 1981 titled Under Osmotic Pressure


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2022)

The plant healed and nothing so far….


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 25, 2022)

Nada. Just some white residue


----------



## Buzzd2kill (May 1, 2022)

Sticky Weed Honey! Im with OGKushman, very much like a sweet sap.


----------

